# BrainF*** Movies



## noob (Jul 3, 2012)

Suggest me some good movies like the title says to watch. Eg. "Inception" , "Shutter Island" etc.



Spoiler



Watched Primer: Total Brain F**k but lacks strong story.


----------



## rider (Jul 3, 2012)

you mean psychological thrillers and science fictions


----------



## Anorion (Jul 3, 2012)

12 Monkeys
Pi
Brazil
ExIsteNz

Primer?


----------



## ico (Jul 3, 2012)

He means confusing sh1te.


----------



## rider (Jul 3, 2012)

Source Code
The Woman in Black
The Prestige
The Thirteenth Floor
The Number 23


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 3, 2012)

1) the number 23
2) triangle
3) identity
the last 2 movies drove me nuts and i had to refer to wikipedia to understand what really happened.
And of course Shutter Island is a gem of a movie....

you could also check this link *www.geekspeakmagazine.com/archive/issue7/features/top13_most_confusing_movies_ever.htm
and this *www.theaustralian.com.au/news/gallery-e6frg6n6-1225896005408?page=1


----------



## abhidev (Jul 3, 2012)

1408..

bad taste


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 3, 2012)

the seventh seal?


----------



## RCuber (Jul 3, 2012)

abhidev said:


> bad taste


hehehe I came to know about this movie when I was 8-9 years old.. but managed to watch it just a couple of months ago , its directed by Peter Jackson... yes the same guy who did LOTR  .

I could remember the name of this movie for so long is because of the description my sister had given about this. 
*spoiler and graphic description alter!!!*


Spoiler



"Some kind of religious ceremony where one guy drinks some weird green stuff and then pukes it in a bowl, later the other guys drinks it.. "



*www.imdb.com/title/tt0078935/ - graphic


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 3, 2012)

Saw 7


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 3, 2012)

Inception
12 Monkeys
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## RaMpAgEr^GodZ (Jul 3, 2012)

Fight club of brad pit


----------



## Faun (Jul 3, 2012)

Any David Lynch movie.
Spider Forest.


----------



## anay_xy (Jul 3, 2012)

try 
The Machinist

Solaris ( russian original classic)

The momento


----------



## v.Na5h (Jul 3, 2012)

Mulholland Dr. (2001)

Inception is nothing compared to this

in terms of brain****ness


----------



## asingh (Jul 3, 2012)

Just have some whiskey, and watch any movie. It boggles the mind.


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 3, 2012)

v.Na5h said:


> Mulholland Dr. (2001)
> 
> Inception is nothing compared to this
> 
> in terms of brain****ness



Ahh well i've seen only one clip of that movie  



asingh said:


> Just have some whiskey, and watch any movie. It boggles the mind.



hahaha! 
I tried watching Natalie's Black Swan after drinking 2 quarters of Blender's Pride 

#EPIC


----------



## Raziel (Jul 3, 2012)

Check these....

Triangle
Picnic at Hanging Rock (1975)
The Wicker Man (1973)
Eagle Eye (2008)
The Blair Witch Project


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 3, 2012)

Phoonk


----------



## Anish (Jul 3, 2012)

The usual suspects
Sherlock holmes tv series (consider this)
Revolver
Mulholland Dr.
Fight club


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 3, 2012)

Mindhunters 2004


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 3, 2012)

12.Monkeys.1995.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-BELiAL                                   
2001.A.Space.Odyssey.1968.DVDRip.XViD.AC3.iNTERNAL-FFM                        
American.Psycho.2000.WS.DVDRIP.XviD.iNT-WPi                                   
Being.John.Malkovich.1999.INTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-FiNaLe                         
Cypher.LIMITED.DVDRip.XviD-DMT                                                
Donnie.Darko.LIMITED.DVDRip.DivX-ViTE                                         
Eternal.Sunshine.Of.The.Spotless.Mind.DVDrip.XViD-DVL                         
eXistenZ.1999.DVDRip.XviD.iNTERNAL-iNSPiRE                                    
Fight.Club.1999.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-TNS                                      
Frailty.2001.WS.DVDRip.XviD.iNT-EwDp                                          
Jacobs.Ladder.1990.DVDRip.iNTERNAL.XviD-CuLTdivX                              
Lost.Highway.SE.1997.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XViD-iLS                                 
Memento.LIMITED.DVDRip.DivX-ViTE                                              
Mulholland.Drive.LIMITED.RETAIL.DivX.DVDrip-TWCiSO                            
Naked.Lunch.1991.DVDRip.DivX-QiX                                              
Oldboy.2003.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-PLuS                                           
One.Hour.Photo.DVDRip.XViD-DcN                                                
Pi.1998.DVDivX.2CD.BONUS-PACK-INT-CuLTdivX                                    
Primer.LiMiTED.DVDRip.XviD-DoNE                                               
Scanners.1981.DVDRip.XviD-Rocktron                                            
Session.9.2001.DVDRiP.XviD-NoGrp                                              
The.Game.1997.DVDRip.XviD.iNT-PFa                                             
The.Illusionist.DVDRip.XviD-DiAMOND                                           
The.Machinist.2004.LiMiTED.DVDRip.XViD-NOX                                    
The.Others.DVD.XviD.iNTERNAL.AC3-TiDE                                         
The.Prestige.2006.DVDRip.XviD.iNT-EwDp                                        
The.Sixth.Sense.1999.AC3.XViDVD.iNT-xCZ                                       
Total.Recall.1990.SE.iNTERNAL.DVDRiP.XViD-aGGr0                               
Vanilla.Sky.2001.iNT.DVDRip.AC3.XviD-xV                                       
Videodrome.1983.Criterion.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-iLS  

A.Beautiful.Mind.DVDRip.DivX-DiAMOND                                          
A.Clockwork.Orange.1971.AC3.DVDRip.XviD-Fragger                               
Adaptation.DVDRiP.XViD-DcN                                                    
Barton.Fink.1991.DVDRip.XviD-MDX                                              
Brazil.1985.iNTERNAL.DVDRiP.XviD-JUSTRiP                                      
Dark.City.1998.Directors.Cut.DVDRiP.XViD-NODLABS                              
Dead.Mans.Shoes.LiMiTED.DVDRip.XviD-DoNE                                      
Eraserhead.1977.WS.DVDRip.XviD-AEN                                            
Identity.2003.DVDRiP.XViD-DcN                                                 
In.The.Mouth.Of.Madness.1995.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-iLS                         
Lucky.Number.Slevin.2006.RETAiL.DVDRip.XviD-LPD                               
One.Point.O.2004.DVDRip.XviD-NoGrp                                            
Pink.Floyd.The.Wall.1982.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-UNDEAD                          
Rashomon.1950.INTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-SChiZO                                     
Requiem.For.A.Dream.2000.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-TURKiSO                         
Revolver.2005.REAL.RETAIL.DVDRip.XviD-SUBMERGE                                
Spellbound.1945.iNTERNAL.READ.NFO.DVDRip.XviD-iNCiTE                          
Spider.LiMiTED.DVDRip.XViD-DMT                                                
Spun.Limited.UNRATED.DVDRip.XViD-DcN                                          
Synecdoche.New.York.LIMITED.DVDRip.XviD-iMBT                                  
The.13th.Floor.1999.WS.DVDRip.XviD-QiX                                        
The.Butterfly.Effect.RETAIL.DVDRip.XViD-ALLiANCE                              
The.Fountain.DVDRip.XviD-DoNE                                                 
The.Illusionist.DVDRip.XviD-DiAMOND                                           
The.Jacket.DVDRip.XviD-DiAMOND                                                
The.Number.23.UNRATED.DVDRip.XviD-NUMBER23                                    
The.Salton.Sea.LIMITED.DVDRip.DiVX-DcN                                        
The.Usual.Suspects.1995.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-DVDiSO                           
Waking.Life.LIMITED.DVDRip.DivX-ViTE                                          
What.Dreams.May.Come.1998.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-PARTiCLE	

Source ?


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 3, 2012)

@ ^ Ban this guy 

*facepalm* 
all in DVDrip man :/ 
why didnt you mentioned BDrips


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 3, 2012)

^Obviously not in my hand. And most of these are so rare that you would be luck to get them.


----------



## rahin88 (Jul 3, 2012)

try all christopher nolan movies


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 3, 2012)

1*.The Prestige* ,Christian Bale ,Hue Jackman By Christopher Nolan. : One of the best movies in my list , flawless.

2.*A Beautiful Mind :* Ahh , Schizophrenia.!! One of the perfect movie in mind bending section.A must watch.!!! It has also topped in the IMDB list .

3.*The Machinist (Christian Bale) *: Hats off to Mr.Bale , he has portrayed himself perfectly in the role.This will definately make you brain extract the juice out.

4.*The Butterfly Effect *: WHooo , make sure you watch this movie carefully with a silent mind.

5.*The Source Code 2011. :* Its a good movie considering the fact that it will leave you thinking for a long time , you will barely be able to anticipate the next moments.

6.*Requiem FOr A Dream *: Cant miss this . BEars a 8.2 Rating on IMDB.!!

7.*Anti-Christ*. : This movie has lots of voilent scenes , though.

8.*Moon *: Couldn't get it till the end.In the starting of movie , it was like WTF.

9.*Pans Labyrinth *: Very confusing , the reality and fiction at boundaries but you still can't carve them out.

10.*Donnie Darko *.: About a boy who commits crime due to a evil bunny.



Btw , don't miss Christopher Nolan's movies.They are the best.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 3, 2012)

^Well its not hue but it is HUGH


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 3, 2012)

Fast 5..cool movie but doesn't seem to be a Mind funkin movie


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 3, 2012)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^Well its not hue but it is HUGH



Wow, I am so good at typos .Thanks for reminding me


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 3, 2012)

Tees Maar Khan. Go figure...


----------



## a_medico (Jul 3, 2012)

Gunda
404
Fight Club
Eternal sunshine of the spotless mind
Triangle
Spider Forest
Sublime
Dread
Memento
Sucker Punch
Pandorum
Repo Men
Vanilla Sky
Silent Hill


----------



## mitraark (Jul 3, 2012)

August Underground's Mordum

Brain f00k indeed.

Viewer's discretion strongly advised.


----------



## Faun (Jul 4, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> 8.*Moon *: Couldn't get it till the end.In the starting of movie , it was like WTF.


Not totally a brain**** but a good drama with sci fi elements.



Rishi. said:


> 9.*Pans Labyrinth *: Very confusing , the reality and fiction at boundaries but you still can't carve them out.


This is a reality intermingled with fantasy. Not near to brain****.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 4, 2012)

Watch this Korean move. Oldboy. INSANE!!!


----------



## abhidev (Jul 4, 2012)

RCuber said:


> hehehe I came to know about this movie when I was 8-9 years old.. but managed to watch it just a couple of months ago , its directed by Peter Jackson... yes the same guy who did LOTR  .
> 
> I could remember the name of this movie for so long is because of the description my sister had given about this.
> *spoiler and graphic description alter!!!*



even I had watched that movie when I was in school...can't believe its a Peter Jackson movie...totally gory movie.



RCuber said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> "Some kind of religious ceremony where one guy drinks some weird green stuff and then pukes it in a bowl, later the other guys drinks it.. "





Spoiler



Actually its like....they eat human brains....and among them only one had a chance to eat it....so in order to share...they beat him up and make him puke...and then they drink the same puke chance by chance....


----------



## noob (Jul 4, 2012)

wow...keep them coming guys..I will make sure to watch each one of them


----------



## Santa Maria! (Jul 4, 2012)

Nice suggestions (and some good movies mentioned which don't really fall into the category of brain-****)

To add to the list, watch 'Brick'. I quite liked it and it's quite a 'complicated' movie. Your mind has to be on its toes to fully follow it, but you'd still enjoy it if your mind lags behind the plot a bit.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 4, 2012)

Next Door


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jul 4, 2012)

Only Guy i like here is Rishi, Cuz he said Donnie Darko. It Was MF !!
But, The Most Mf Movie In Thhe World Is
.
.
.
Primer !!
The Movie Will End, And you wont get a f**king Thing !!
Watch it.

I am seeing That most suggestions here are not Mf. They Are twist endings/ or with twists !!!
Btw, i'll suggest a movie in which a person is going to move to a new place and while he was getting ready n spending his one last day with friends he says that he is living from thousands of years !
The Man From Earth!!


----------



## RCuber (Jul 4, 2012)

pranavgautam67 said:


> Only Guy i like here is Rishi, Cuz he said Donnie Darko. It Was MF !!
> But, The Most Mf Movie In Thhe World Is
> .
> .
> ...



Primer .. yes I remember that I stated to watch that movie and then stopped it cause I didnt understand a thing  .. gotaa watch that again.. 

BTW I dont thin The Man From Earth is a Brain Fck movie ..


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 4, 2012)

"Primer"?...does not come near "Pi"

Go figure...


----------



## Faun (Jul 4, 2012)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Watch this Korean move. Oldboy. INSANE!!!



It's shocking and repulsive but not relevant to the genre asked here.


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 4, 2012)

Hasn't anyone seen Eraserhead??


----------



## abhidev (Jul 4, 2012)

try 'Brain dead'


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 4, 2012)

Faun said:


> It's shocking and repulsive but not relevant to the genre asked here.



Well it WAS a brain f*ck movie I must tell you. Atleast my experience.


----------



## Faun (Jul 4, 2012)

^^then you havent seen the brainf*ck movies. Old Boy is more like a twist ending movie, just like The Others, El Orfanato, Jacob's ladder, Session 9, A Tale of Two Sisters and various others.

Watch David Lynch Movies or Spider Forest or Triangle.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 4, 2012)

Naboer (Next Door)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 4, 2012)

Faun said:


> ^^then you havent seen the brainf*ck movies. Old Boy is more like a twist ending movie, just like The Others, El Orfanato, Jacob's ladder, Session 9, A Tale of Two Sisters and various others.
> 
> Watch David Lynch Movies or Spider Forest or Triangle.



Complete Twist Ending is something of a subset to brainf*ck right ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 4, 2012)

is BrainF**k means confusing only or when viewer says WTF???


----------



## RCuber (Jul 4, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> is BrainF**k means confusing only or when viewer says WTF???



its when users says "WTF!! its confusing!!!!1"


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 4, 2012)

RCuber said:


> its when users says "WTF!! its confusing!!!!1"



Hmm..I thought when viewers see a disturbing scene & says WTF


----------



## Faun (Jul 4, 2012)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Complete Twist Ending is something of a subset to brainf*ck right ?



May be but brainf*ck for me is something which warrants a second viewing and few more. A Tale of Two Sisters can be considered as the overlapping one because it has a twist and then there are subtleties which you will notice second time.


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Jul 4, 2012)

These are the ones I've seen

A Clockwork Orange
Bad Taste
Brazil
Caligula
Cannibal Holocaust I & II
El Topo
Funny Games
Irreversible
Men Behind the Sun
Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer
Mulholland Dr.
Pi
The Human Centipede
Requiem for a Dream
VideoDrome
Dead Alive
Dumplings
Man Bites Dog
Pink Flamingoes
Salo
Visitor Q
Audition
Martyrs
Guinea Pig
Ichi the Killer
Inside
I Spit on Your Grave

Most of Takashi Miike's movies are compeletely f**ked up!


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 4, 2012)

^Dude, ur list consists more slasher movies than brainfcuk movies. 

We mean to say philosophically fculing ur brain not physically...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 4, 2012)

Faun said:


> May be but brainf*ck for me is something which warrants a second viewing and few more. A Tale of Two Sisters can be considered as the overlapping one because it has a twist and then there are subtleties which you will notice second time.



Then 2 movies come to my mind which NEED to be watched a 2nd time to appreciate their beauty.

1. Pulp Fiction
2. Memento

Anyone ???


----------



## sach1000rt (Jul 4, 2012)

If you want to get BrainF**ked then watch "2001-space odessey"
You will be impressed in first 5min only because for 1st 5 min there's only music with blank screen. 
And this movie has been a sleeping pill for me for long time, havent watched it full at one stretch till now.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 4, 2012)

sach1000rt said:


> If you want to get BrainF**ked then watch "2001-space odessey"
> You will be impressed in first 5min only because for 1st 5 min there's only music with blank screen.
> And this movie has been a sleeping pill for me for long time, havent watched it full at one stretch till now.



In this regard isn't 2001: A Space Odyssey is a "torture" movie? 
Haven't seen many BF movies mentioned in this thread. But gotta affirm the fact that *Primer* maybe tops the chart!


----------



## sach1000rt (Jul 4, 2012)

Vyom said:


> In this regard isn't 2001: A Space Odyssey is a "torture" movie?
> Haven't seen many BF movies mentioned in this thread. But gotta affirm the fact that *Primer* maybe tops the chart!


Definitely. And also if you try to understand it you will get BrainF**ked


----------



## Jripper (Jul 4, 2012)

You want brain****? Look no further than david lynch 

Lost highway,Mullholland drive,Eraserhead,Elephant man,Inland Empire.
You can also check out twin peaks tv series by lynch.

Now some non-lynchian movies :-

Barton Fink(this is technically not brain**** but still a good movie nevertheless)
Donnie Darko
2001:A space odyssey
Naked Lunch
A clockwork orange
Eyes wide shut
Pi
Videodrome
Synechdoche,New York( You will love this one if you like mind****  )
You can even try out Inception


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 4, 2012)

All of Stanley Kubrick's movies are awesome. Try them out.

The Shining
A Clockwork Orange
2001: A Space Oddessey
Dr. Strangelove
Full Metal Jacket

List is huge. Google for best Stanley Kubrick Movies.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 4, 2012)

Jripper said:


> You want brain****? Look no further than david lynch
> 
> Lost highway,Mullholland drive,Eraserhead,Elephant man,Inland Empire.
> You can also check out twin peaks tv series by lynch.
> ...



Aha......thats more like a serious BF***** list of movies.

I am gonna get a Good Print Of Primer today.Thanks for the suggestion.
If you don't find any comment from me tomorrow , then most probably I might be sleeping hard after 2 hours of serious headache.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 4, 2012)

^ Ah yes forgot to mention shining,strangelove and FMJ |m|

@Rishi thanks  And haven't seen primer yet myself so can't comment on that


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 5, 2012)

more addition to the list :
*#12 Monkeys :* Can't say that it was hard to get , but it had lots and lots of twist.You can not anticipate things easily in this.

*#The Sherlock Holmes Part 1 and 2 *, : Again , not a total brain twister , but still you will enjoy this.At least I loved it. You can include it in light brainfu**er movies.

*#The Primal Fear *: Complexi-fied murder case!!! A quality Brain twister.

*#Sixth Sense *: You can't even think that the end would be so different.Combination of good twist in the end.
*
#Planet Of the Apes(1968) .*

*#Se7en(1995)* : this movie has decent amount of complexity.The story is about A homicide investigation.A good watch.

*#Seconds : *Mind boggling.A movie from 60's that makes your brain think harder and harder.

*#Eternal Sunshine of Spotless mind *: Mind-Bending sci-fi love story.
*
#The Shawshank Redemption* : I wonder why no-body mentioned it here! Maybe because its so popular that everyone knows about it.Top rated movie at IMDB.

*#Vantage Point,
#Smoking Aces,
#Wristcutters: A Love Story,
#Waking Life,
#*
*#The Wall :* Its hard to draw some meaning out of this movie.
*#Physco(1960)*
*Memento : Must Watch*


----------



## Krow (Jul 5, 2012)

Strange Days
Brazil


----------



## Mario (Jul 5, 2012)

How the hell does A Clockwork Orange or Full Metal Jacket even qualify as Brainf-k!??! 
Saw? Brainf-k? Seriously? You have to be braindead to think that Saw even remotely qualifies as Brainf-k!

There are movies which have extreme twists or are remarkable in some other way but Brainf-k is on an altogether different level!!

I think

a. Nonlinear narrative
b. Must see at least twice or even more to start comprehending plot
c. Tons of ambiguity
d. Scope for multiple interpretations
e. Lingering and/or never-ending mystery

are some of the commodities that make up a Brainf-k movie!

Just my 2 cents!

Inception and Primer come close but IMHO Memento Mori trumps them all!


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jul 5, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Primer .. yes I remember that I stated to watch that movie and then stopped it cause I didnt understand a thing  .. gotaa watch that again..
> 
> BTW I dont thin The Man From Earth is a Brain Fck movie ..



Yeah, man from earth is not BF but its interesting..i meant that it is an interesting movie. u'll like it if u havent watched it !


----------



## Desmond (Jul 5, 2012)

*Memento.* The one that Ghajini ripped off and made into crap. The whole story actually is played in reverse. So, you need to pay attention while watching.

PS: Directed by Christopher Nolan

PPS: Whoops. Didn't see that Rishi already mentioned it.

*Edit:* BTW, The Wall would be the ultimate Brain F*** movie. Those have not heard The Wall by Pink Floyd before watching this will go absolutely bonkers. It is more like a long music video than a movie. But worth watching anyway.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 5, 2012)

^yes Memento & also Fight Club


----------



## Mario (Jul 5, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> *Memento.* The one that Ghajini ripped off and made into crap. The whole story actually is played in reverse. So, you need to pay attention while watching.
> 
> PS: Directed by Christopher Nolan
> 
> ...



You said it - Wall is more like a long-ish music video than an out-an-out movie!
Ghajini? Ripped from Mememto? Bah! Its a remake of some south indian movie of the same name I think! Anyway, neither Indian crap come close to the real deal!

BTW, Memento isnt the whole story in reverse --> The color parts are moving backwards in time while the b&w parts are moving forwards in time - 70% of the reason why I think its THE brainf-k movie of all time! Another reason would have to be the poster of the movie - some effect called Drogba or Doste effect or something like that! Damn, this is one hell of a Brainf-k!


----------



## RCuber (Jul 5, 2012)

I watched Eternal Sunshine of Spotless mind yesterday night.. it was not too confusing..


----------



## Krow (Jul 5, 2012)

Brainfk doesn't need to be confusing only. I think a movie which leaves you psychologically exhausted also qualifies. Strange Days is a good example.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 5, 2012)

Noriko's Dinner Table
The Ninth Configuration


----------



## audiophilic (Jul 5, 2012)

Memento is an awesome movie. You should definitey try it!!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 5, 2012)

RCuber said:


> I watched Eternal Sunshine of Spotless mind yesterday night.. it was not too confusing..



the quick events of back & forth confuses


----------



## Mario (Jul 5, 2012)

RCuber said:


> I watched Eternal Sunshine of Spotless mind yesterday night.. it was not too confusing..





Zangetsu said:


> the quick events of back & forth confuses



*Spoiler warning!*


Spoiler



Hint: The color of Winslet's hair is a clue to the time (past/present) that the event is occurring in!


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 5, 2012)

There is one more movie to add to the list of , the name is "Brake(2012) ".
There is lots of climax in this movie , and its not actually a boring movie neither a total mind-bender.
I am sure you will find it interesting , I saw it yesterday when I was looking for list of new movies to watch.
Its a new release,but I think its available in blu-ray.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 6, 2012)

Holy cr@p.. Primer is a real BrainF**k, just finished watching it, its 5AM and my brain is f**ked up.. up to about 50-55 minutes into the movie was fine.. the rest i.e., Just after the boys start activating the car alarms, I totally lost it.. need to check wiki for proper story  ..

EDIT: I Read the story on wiki, I think I need to watch the movie 2-3 time again and read the story again to digest it..


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 6, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Holy cr@p.. Primer is a real BrainF**k, just finished watching it, its 5AM and my brain is f**ked up.. up to about 50-55 minutes into the movie was fine.. the rest i.e., Just after the boys start activating the car alarms, I totally lost it.. need to check wiki for proper story  ..
> 
> EDIT: I Read the story on wiki, I think I need to watch the movie 2-3 time again and read the story again to digest it..


Yeah the firs 50-55 mins were easy to grasp.....I started panicking when the kids started playing with the alarm.    From there it was seriously brain-f******.
I am still wondering , does this movie seriously got some point other than the fact of displaying friendship b/w two guys ?? 
Couldn't get too much about the double thing...Damn!!
Inception was way easier man , than this.The ending of this movie will stir you up.


----------



## Mario (Jul 6, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> Couldn't get too much about the double thing...Damn!!
> *Inception was way easier man , than this.*


Which is where the greatness of the man, Nolan, comes through - he makes brainf-k but it is such kind of brainf-k that non-brainy people (like me) can still interpret it in our own way and at least feel we understood it somewhat!

Aaron (Shane something) of Primer, who is the writer/director/producer/editor/music director/protagonist/antagonist/everything-else of the movie, does brainf-k us but we dont feel the same adrenaline with Primer as we may with Inception/Memento/Prestige etc.

BTW, can you guys believe, Primer's budget was in four figures!!! Just shows tons of money != must for good movie!


----------



## rahul_c (Jul 6, 2012)

The Serbian Movie(A):it's weird!
The Sleeping Beauty-new one, no idea what was this movie about. Again it has nudity.


----------



## Faun (Jul 6, 2012)

Confusing shocking, disgusting, gory movies with brainf***...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 6, 2012)

if u all are including gory/slasher movies then I have a huge list


----------



## mitraark (Jul 6, 2012)

Extending rhitwick's post 



Spoiler



12.Monkeys.1995.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-BELiAL                                   
2001.A.Space.Odyssey.1968.DVDRip.XViD.AC3.iNTERNAL-FFM                        
American.Psycho.2000.WS.DVDRIP.XviD.iNT-WPi                                   
Being.John.Malkovich.1999.INTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-FiNaLe                         
Cypher.LIMITED.DVDRip.XviD-DMT                                                
Donnie.Darko.LIMITED.DVDRip.DivX-ViTE                                         
Eternal.Sunshine.Of.The.Spotless.Mind.DVDrip.XViD-DVL                         
eXistenZ.1999.DVDRip.XviD.iNTERNAL-iNSPiRE                                    
Fight.Club.1999.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-TNS                                      
Frailty.2001.WS.DVDRip.XviD.iNT-EwDp                                          
Jacobs.Ladder.1990.DVDRip.iNTERNAL.XviD-CuLTdivX                              
Lost.Highway.SE.1997.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XViD-iLS                                 
Memento.LIMITED.DVDRip.DivX-ViTE                                              
Mulholland.Drive.LIMITED.RETAIL.DivX.DVDrip-TWCiSO                            
Naked.Lunch.1991.DVDRip.DivX-QiX                                              
Oldboy.2003.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-PLuS                                           
One.Hour.Photo.DVDRip.XViD-DcN                                                
Pi.1998.DVDivX.2CD.BONUS-PACK-INT-CuLTdivX                                    
Primer.LiMiTED.DVDRip.XviD-DoNE                                               
Scanners.1981.DVDRip.XviD-Rocktron                                            
Session.9.2001.DVDRiP.XviD-NoGrp                                              
The.Game.1997.DVDRip.XviD.iNT-PFa                                             
The.Illusionist.DVDRip.XviD-DiAMOND                                           
The.Machinist.2004.LiMiTED.DVDRip.XViD-NOX                                    
The.Others.DVD.XviD.iNTERNAL.AC3-TiDE                                         
The.Prestige.2006.DVDRip.XviD.iNT-EwDp                                        
The.Sixth.Sense.1999.AC3.XViDVD.iNT-xCZ                                       
Total.Recall.1990.SE.iNTERNAL.DVDRiP.XViD-aGGr0                               
Vanilla.Sky.2001.iNT.DVDRip.AC3.XviD-xV                                       
Videodrome.1983.Criterion.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-iLS 

A.Beautiful.Mind.DVDRip.DivX-DiAMOND                                          
A.Clockwork.Orange.1971.AC3.DVDRip.XviD-Fragger                               
Adaptation.DVDRiP.XViD-DcN                                                    
Barton.Fink.1991.DVDRip.XviD-MDX                                              
Brazil.1985.iNTERNAL.DVDRiP.XviD-JUSTRiP                                      
Dark.City.1998.Directors.Cut.DVDRiP.XViD-NODLABS                              
Dead.Mans.Shoes.LiMiTED.DVDRip.XviD-DoNE                                      
Eraserhead.1977.WS.DVDRip.XviD-AEN                                            
Identity.2003.DVDRiP.XViD-DcN                                                 
In.The.Mouth.Of.Madness.1995.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-iLS                         
Lucky.Number.Slevin.2006.RETAiL.DVDRip.XviD-LPD                               
One.Point.O.2004.DVDRip.XviD-NoGrp                                            
Pink.Floyd.The.Wall.1982.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-UNDEAD                          
Rashomon.1950.INTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-SChiZO                                     
Requiem.For.A.Dream.2000.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-TURKiSO                         
Revolver.2005.REAL.RETAIL.DVDRip.XviD-SUBMERGE                                
Spellbound.1945.iNTERNAL.READ.NFO.DVDRip.XviD-iNCiTE                          
Spider.LiMiTED.DVDRip.XViD-DMT                                                
Spun.Limited.UNRATED.DVDRip.XViD-DcN                                          
Synecdoche.New.York.LIMITED.DVDRip.XviD-iMBT                                  
The.13th.Floor.1999.WS.DVDRip.XviD-QiX                                        
The.Butterfly.Effect.RETAIL.DVDRip.XViD-ALLiANCE                              
The.Fountain.DVDRip.XviD-DoNE                                                 
The.Illusionist.DVDRip.XviD-DiAMOND                                           
The.Jacket.DVDRip.XviD-DiAMOND                                                
The.Number.23.UNRATED.DVDRip.XviD-NUMBER23                                    
The.Salton.Sea.LIMITED.DVDRip.DiVX-DcN                                        
The.Usual.Suspects.1995.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-DVDiSO                           
Waking.Life.LIMITED.DVDRip.DivX-ViTE                                          
What.Dreams.May.Come.1998.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-PARTiCLE 

1408.DC.DVDRip.XviD-NeDiVx                                                    
American.Beauty.1999.AC3.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-xCZ                             
Angel.Heart.1987.DVDRip.XviD.AC3.iNT-TURKiSO                                  
Blue.Velvet.1986.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XViD-iLS                                     
Day.Watch.2006.READ.NFO.DVDRiP.XViD-SUPERiOR                                  
Event.Horizon.1997.DVDRip.XviD-aGGr0                                          
Fallen.1998.DVDRip.XviD-iLS                                                   
Fear.And.Loathing.In.Las.Vegas.DVDRip.DivX-TNS                                
Gattaca.1997.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-VCDVaULT                                    
Hard.Candy.DVDRip.XviD-DiAMOND                                                
K-Pax.DVDRip.Divx-DOMiNiON                                                    
Matchstick.Men.DVDRiP.XViD-DcN                                                
Natural.Born.Killers.1994.DC.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-XviK                        
Night.Watch.2004.DVDRip.XviD-FiCO                                             
Primal.Fear.1996.INTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-SChiZO                                  
Repo.Man.1984.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-iLS                                        
Secret.Window.DVDRiP.XviD-BRUTUS                                              
Solaris.DVDRiP.XviD-DEiTY                                                     
Sphere.1998.DVDrip.XViD-PRiTHWi                                               
Stephen.Kings.Misery.1990.DVDRip.XviD.iNTERNAL-PorphyriA                      
Swimming.Pool.2003.DVDRip.XViD.iNT-JoLLyRoGeR                                 
Tetsuo.1989.DVDRip.XViD-NoGrp                                                 
The.Devils.Advocate.1997.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-XviK                            
The.Life.Of.David.Gale.DVDRiP.XViD-DcN                                        
The.Man.From.Earth.2007.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-DOMiNO                             
The.Manchurian.Candidate.DVDRip.XviD-DMT                                      
The.Mist.DVDRip.XviD-DiAMOND                                                  
The.Nines.LIMITED.DVDRip.Xvid-NeDiVx                                          
The.Ninth.Gate1999.iNTERNAL.DVDRiP.XviD-HLS                                   
They.Live.1988.DVDRip.XviD.iNTERNAL-iLS                                       
THX.1138.1971.Directors.Cut.DVDRip.XviD-PROMiSE                               
Timecrimes.2007.DVDRip.XviD-VoMiT                                             
Unbreakable.2000.WS.DVDrip.XViD.iNT-WaLMaRT

A.Scanner.Darkly.2006.DVDRiP.XViD-D0PE
After.Hours.1985.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-MHQ
Blade.Runner.1982.Final.Cut.DVDRip.XviD-EPiC
Clean.Shaven.1994.Criterion.INTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-PARTiCLE
Crash.1996.iNTERNAL.DVDRiP.XViD-aGGr0
Cube.1997.INTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-SChiZO
Dead.Man.1995.INTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-QiX
El.Topo.1970.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-FLS
Fargo.1996.INTERNAL.DVDrip.XViD-DCA
I.Heart.Huckabees.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-DiAMOND
Ken.Park.2002.Limited.DVDRip.XviD-EPiC
Liquid.Sky.1982.DVDRip.XviD-QiX
Memories.Of.Murder.2003.LiMiTED.DVDRip.DivX-SAPHiRE
No.Way.Out.1987.DVDRip.XViD-NoGrp
Open.Your.Eyes.1997.SUBBED.DVDRip.XviD-NoGrp
Paprika.2006.DUAL.AUDIO.ANIME.DVDRiP.XViD-WPi
Persona.1966.DVDRip.XviD-MDX
Renaissance.2006.LIMITED.DVDRip.XviD-NEPTUNE
Schizopolis.1996.DVDRip.XviD-FRAGMENT
Stalker.1979.FS.DVDRip.XviD.iNTERNAL-TiDE
The.Big.Empty.2003.LiMiTED.DVDRiP.XViD-ALLiANCE
The.Dark.Hours.2005.WS.LiMITED.DVDRIP.XViD-TDL
The.Fly.1986.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-QiM
The.Heart.Is.Deceitful.Above.All.Things.2004.DVDRip.XviD-dCZ
The.I.Inside.2003.DVDRip.XviD-SHK
The.Science.of.Sleep.LIMITED.DVDRip.XViD-iMBT
The.Skeleton.Key.2005.DVDRip.XviD-iMBT
Tideland.2005.DVDRip.XviD-dCZ
U.Turn.1997.AC3.DVDRip.XViD.INTERNAL-TDF
Wild.At.Heart.1990.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XViD-iLS

Altered.States.1980.WS.DVDRip.XViD.iNT-EwDp
Begotten.1991.DVDRip.XviD-QiX
Chasing.Sleep.2000.DVDRip.XViD-UNKNOWN
Code.46.LIMITED.DVDRip.XviD-DMT
Cube.2.Hypercube.2002.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-MTN
Cup.Of.My.Blood.2005.DVDRip.XviD-iMBT
Deepwater.2005.DVDRip.XviD-LPD
Eyes.Wide.Shut.1999.WS.DVDRip.XviD-FRAGMENT
Gummo.1997.DVDRip.XviD-NoGrp
Inland.Empire.2006.REAL.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-AFO
La.Jetee.1962.Criterion.iNT.DVDRip.XviD-MOC
Man.Bites.Dog.1992.DVDRiP.XViD-aGGr0
MirrorMask.LiMiTED.DVDRip.XviD-NeDiVx
November.DVDRiP.XViD-ALLiANCE
Palindromes.2004.LIMITED.DVDRip.XviD-iMBT
Perfume.The.Story.of.a.Murderer.RETAIL.READNFO.DVDRip.XviD-DiAMOND
Repulsion.1965.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-MDX
Slacker.1991.INTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-QiX
Stay.DVDRip.XviD-ViTE
The.Cook.The.Thief.His.Wife.And.Her.Lover.1989.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-iLLUSiON
The.Final.Cut.LiMiTED.DVDRip.XviD-DoNE
The.Holy.Mountain.1973.DVDRip.XviD-NoGrp
The.Lair.Of.The.White.Worm.1988.DVDRip.DivX-NoGrp
The.Lazarus.Project.DVDRip.XViD-BULLDOZER
The.Quiet.Earth.1985.WS.DVDRip.XviD-MESS
The.Signal.LIMITED.DVDRip.XviD-DMT
The.Truman.Show.1998.SE.INTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-PARTiCLE
Twin.Peaks.Fire.Walk.With.Me.1992.DVDRip.XViD.AC3.iNTERNAL-FFM
Visitor.Q.2001.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-iLS
Zardoz.1974.WS.DVDRip.XViD.iNT-EwDp


Antichrist.LiMiTED.DVDRip.XviD-DoNE
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0870984/

Avalon.2001.DVDivX-EPiC
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0267287/

Black.Moon.1975.WS.DVDRip.XViD.iNT-EwDp
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0072709/

Brainscan.1994.INTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-VCDVaULT
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0109327/

Casshern.2004.Limited.DVDRip.XviD-WRD
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0405821/

Cemetery.Man.2006.DVDrip.XviD-FBR
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0109592/

Dead.End.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-QiX
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0308152/

Faust.1994.DVDRip.XviD-VoMiT
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0109781/

Feed.2005.DVDRip.XviD-BDMF
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0445965/

Flesh.For.Frankenstein.1973.DVDRip.XviD-NoGrp
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0071508/

Happiness.1998.INTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-FiNaLe
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0147612/

Intacto.2001.DVDRip.XviD-QiX
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0220580/

Izo.2004.DVDRip.XviD-iMBT
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0377079/

La.Moustache.2005.DVDRip.XviD-FRAGMENT
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0428856/

Lulu.On.The.Bridge.1998.DVDRip.XviD-VH-PROD
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0125879/

Lunacy.2005.DVDRip.XviD
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0407236/

Mr.Nobody.2009.Extended.BDRip.XviD-AEN
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0485947/

Possession.1981.DVDRip.XviD-BDMF
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0082933/

Proof.2005.DVDRip.xVID-LRC
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0377107/

Run.Lola.Run.1998.SE.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-MTN
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0130827/

Santa.Sangre.1989.WS.DVDRip.XviD-iNSPiRE
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0098253/

Shutter.Island.2010.BDRip.XviD-iMBT
*www.imdb.com/title/tt1130884/

Spider.Forest.2004.DVDRip.XviD-NoGrp
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0407821/

The.Broken.2008.DVDRip.XviD-VoMiT
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0906734/

The.Devils.Chair.2006.DVDRip.XviD-TheWretched
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0837791/

The.Fantastic.Planet.1973.DVDRip.XviD-TWiST
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0070544/

The.Hour-Glass.Sanatorium.1973.DVDRip.XviD-BDMF
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0070628/

The.Piano.Tuner.Of.Earthquakes.2005.DVDRip.XviD-WRD
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0342882/

Till.Human.Voices.Wake.Us.LiMiTED.DVDRip.XviD-DiAMOND
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0240980/

Underground.1995.DVDRip.XviD-QiX
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0114787/



Alice.1988.DVDivX-aNBc
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0095715/

Ben.X.2007.DVDRip.XviD-MESS
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0953318/

Big.Fish.DVDRip.XViD-DcN
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0319061/

Body.Double.1984.DVDRip.XviD.iNTERNAL-iNSPiRE
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0086984/

Boxing.Helena.1993.DVDRip.XviD-BDMF
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0106471/

Brand.Upon.the.Brain.2006.DVDRip.XviD-VoMiT
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0443455/

Dancer.in.the.Dark.2000.DVDRip.INTERNAL.XviD-TheWretched
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0168629/

Delicatessen.1991.INTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-NEPTUNE
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0101700/

Dreamscape.1984.WS.DVDRip.XViD.iNT-EwDp
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0087175/

Gerry.Limited.DVDRiP.XViD-DEiTY
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0302674/

Gozu.2003.DVDRip.XviD-PROMiSE
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0361668/

Imposter.2001.WS.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-OSiRiS
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0160399/

Interstate.60.Limited.2002.WS.Proper.DVDRip.XviD-EPiC
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0165832/

Kafka.1991.WS.DVDRip.XViD.iNT-EwDp
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0102181/

L.Avventura.1960.DVDRip.XviD-BDMF
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0053619/

Last.Year.in.Marienbad.1961.DVDRip.XviD-BDMF
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0054632/

Little.Otik.2000.DVDRip.XviD-NoGrp
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0228687/

Love.Letters.Of.A.Portuguese.Nun.1977.Subbed.DVDRiP.XViD-UNKNOWN
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0076312/

Monday.2000.DVDRip.DivX
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0239655/

Re-cycle.2006.DVDRip.XviD-MESS
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0498311/

Sex.And.Lucia.2001.DVDRip.Xvid.AC3.iNT-CNXP
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0254455/

Siesta.1987.DVDRip.XviD-NoGrp
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0093969/

Solaris.1972.Criterion.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-RiTALiX
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0069293/

Suicide.Club.2002.UNRATED.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-UNDEAD
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0312843/

The.Box.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-NeDiVx
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0362478/

The.Cell.2000.iNTERNAL.DVDRiP.XViD-aGGr0
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0209958/

The.Fall.2006.LiMiTED.DVDRip.XviD-NODLABS
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0460791/

The.Ninth.Configuration.1980.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-FiNaLe
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0081237/

The.Triplets.Of.Belleville.2003.DVDRip.XviD-FRAGMENT
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0286244/

Triangle.2009.BDRip.XviD-FRAGMENT
*www.imdb.com/title/tt1187064/

Waking.The.Dead.2000.DVDRip.XviD-BDMF
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0127349/

2046.2004.RETAiL.DVDRip.XviD-TLF
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0212712/

3.Women.1977.DVDRip.XviD-BDMF
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0075612/

Careful.1992.REMASTERED.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-RiTALiX
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0103926/

Conspirators.Of.Pleasure.1996.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-RiTALiX
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0117715/

Danika.2006.DVDRip.XviD-VoMiT
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0469062/

Death.Note.2006.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-VoMiT
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0758742/

First.Snow.2006.LiMiTED.DVDRiP.XviD-HLS
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0432289/

Freeway.1996.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-VoMiT
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0116361/

Ghost.in.the.Shell.2.Innocence.2004.INTERNAL.DVDrip.XviD-QiX
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0347246/

Horror.In.The.Attic.2001.DVDRip.XviD-BDMF
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0118652/

House.Of.Games.1987.Criterion.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-FLS
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0093223/

Immortel.ad.vitam.2004.WS.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-QiX
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0314063/

Inception.RERiP.DVDRiP.XviD-ARROW
*www.imdb.com/title/tt1375666/

Johnny.Got.His.Gun.1971.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-aAF
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0067277/

Kontroll.2003.DVDRip.XviD-BDMF
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0373981/

Passion.Of.Mind.2000.DVDRip.XviD-X2Dx
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0160644/

Save.The.Green.Planet.DVDrip.XviD-PosTX
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0354668/

Society.1989.DVDRiP.XViD-aGGr0
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0098354/

Sublime.2007.DVDRip.XviD-BDMF
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0822858/

Sympathy.For.Lady.Vengeance.2005.Fade.To.Black.Version.DVDRip.XviD-PARTiCLE
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0451094/

Sympathy.For.Mr.Vengeance.2002.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-iLS
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0310775/

Taxidermia.2006.DVDRip.XviD-HanStyle
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0410730/

The.Discreet.Charm.Of.The.Bourgeoisie.1972.DVDRip.XviD-BDMF
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0068361/

The.Escapist.FESTIVAL.DVDRip.XviD-COALiTiON
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0961728/

The.Idiots.1998.DVDRip.DivX-MDX
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0154421/

The.Phantom.Of.Liberty.1974.DVDRip.XviD-FiNaLe
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0071487/

The.Saragossa.Manuscript.1965.DVDRip.XviD-BDMF
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0059643/

Un.Chien.Andalou.1929.DVDRip.XviD-DVD-R
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0020530/

Welcome.To.The.Dollhouse.1995.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-iLS
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0114906/

Wristcutters.A.Love.Story.LIMITED.DVDRip.XviD-SAPHiRE
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0477139/



Too many , i know


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 6, 2012)

so what exaxtly is brain f*** movies? I mean Good or bad movies?cos even
bad movie f***s u.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 6, 2012)

Brainf**k movie simply refers to those where you have to actually apply a large piece of your brain to understand the meaning or w/e the movie has to offer.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 6, 2012)

^^ oh thanks..got it.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 6, 2012)

the movie should lie to you, deliberately show you sequences then reveal they were dreams / fantasies/ alternate timelines or whatever


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 6, 2012)

Though its mentioned in my list, I would again want to mention here,
*Adaptation*

This movie was nominated for oscar for screenplay category. Where two authors were mentioned as nominee.
Charlie Kauffman
Donald Kauffman

*Whereas, Donald Kauffman is just a fictional character!* Can a movie get more brainfcuk than this? 

Adaptation. (2002) - Trivia - IMDb

Donald Kaufman - IMDb

And, beware of two people in the world of brainfcuk movies...David Lynch and Charlie Kauffman. His other works are,
*Being John Malkovich*
*Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind*
*Synecdoche, New York*

Yeah, all are eagerly waiting to fcuk your brain.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 7, 2012)

Just finished watching 2001: A Space Odyssey, the movie special effects and how they showed the space ships and the imagination of space travel is excellent and has to be applauded. And coming to know that this movie was made in 1968 is just a huge achievement.. 

Now to the story..... WTF did I just watch???  Dawn of the man .. ok .. Moon travel ok.... Jupiter travel, hibernation, super computer .. a okay.. but What the Fck was the ending!!!!!!  another one or two such movies.. and I will go mental ..

im truly getting brainf**ked.. 

Next is mulholland drive.. wish me luck.. hope I will be sane enough to post tomorrow.. or I should just watch Clash of titans to get some sanity back..


----------



## Mario (Jul 7, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Just finished watching 2001: A Space Odyssey, the movie special effects and how they showed the space ships and the imagination of space travel is excellent and has to be applauded. And coming to know that this movie was made in 1968 is just a huge achievement..
> 
> Now to the story..... WTF did I just watch???  Dawn of the man .. ok .. Moon travel ok.... Jupiter travel, hibernation, super computer .. a okay.. but What the Fck was the ending!!!!!!  another one or two such movies.. and I will go mental ..
> 
> ...



Just watch some Bollywood sh11te like Ra.One in between - will help you remain grounded and keep your sanity in check!


----------



## RCuber (Jul 7, 2012)

Just finished Mulholland Dr. ... third movie in a row with unanswered ending.. sigh..no more comments



Mario said:


> Just watch some Bollywood sh11te like Ra.One in between - will help you remain grounded and keep your sanity in check!


Gopal Varma Ki Aag is the top ...


----------



## Faun (Jul 7, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Just finished Mulholland Dr. ... third movie in a row with unanswered ending.. sigh..no more comments



haha...you got lynched


----------



## thinkjamil (Jul 7, 2012)

Mr Nobody .


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 7, 2012)

Ra.One is a good movie.
I've watched twice.
In 3D
In theatre.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 7, 2012)

Haha love it when someone expresses their feelings after watching mullholland drive 

Watch lost highway next


----------



## Anorion (Jul 7, 2012)

there is a book, 2001 A Space Odyssey, which explains most of the things

can understand how a movie with insufficient explanation can be a total brainfk now


Spoiler



basically, the monolith interfered with monkeys and taught them to use tools. Some race of super intelligent beings decided to put monoliths on many planets to make many races capable of space travel. In the final sequence, the astronaut travels through a wormhole and goes to the sun where these super intelligent beings live (yeah they are beings of light living on the surface of a star) , and is born as one large, luminous gaseous infant with superpowers.



Pi if you haven't seen it yet, it's only brainfk and nothing else


----------



## RCuber (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks Anorion.. That explains a lot .. I have watched pi

BTW why no one mentioned Following (1998) - IMDb ?? its a awesome movie by Nolan.. twisted ending..


----------



## Mario (Jul 7, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Gopal Varma Ki Aag is the top ...



Yes that would definitely top Bolly A-grade sh111te! 



rhitwick said:


> Ra.One is a good movie.
> I've watched twice.
> In 3D
> In theatre.



No offense please - personally, I find Ra.One and Ramu Ki Aag in the same category! If you liked it, good for you and I do respect that!


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 9, 2012)

If someone is seriously looking for a pure art,sentimental,heart touching,real-life and BrainF*** movie , please consider "Burning Man (2011) " , in your list at top.

I saw it today , the story made me almost cry(metaphorically) ,though its really complicated at beginning , but its gotta be an excellent movie.
I respect the movie.

Go and watch it yourself. Don't miss the end scene specially and plz don't skip at all.
Invest your brain while watching , its pretty much like memento. But its an australian movie and does best at portraying a man's grief.!!!!!!

Note : Please don't watch with kids/children as it contains mature scenes.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 10, 2012)

freshseasons said:


> Tees Maar Khan. Go figure...



That one's stuff of nightmares.

Maintain a list in OP of all movies mentioned here.


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 10, 2012)

go for pi 

best movie if you want to f*** your brain .

and if you really want to f*** your brain out then go for sean blackwell channel on youtube. real fight between soul and ego .


----------



## scudmissile007 (Jul 10, 2012)

Watched lost highway, its a big WTF.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 10, 2012)

Bill and Ted's Bogus Journey count?


----------



## abhidev (Jul 10, 2012)

Faun said:


> ^^then you havent seen the brainf*ck movies. Old Boy is more like a twist ending movie, just like The Others, El Orfanato, Jacob's ladder, Session 9, A Tale of Two Sisters and various others.
> 
> Watch David Lynch Movies or Spider Forest or Triangle.



watched few mins of 'Old boy'...and it turns out its same as 'Zinda' movie


----------



## Faun (Jul 10, 2012)

abhidev said:


> watched few mins of 'Old boy'...and it turns out its same as 'Zinda' movie



Zinda is a diluted *copied *version of Old Boy.


----------



## noob (Jul 10, 2012)

Watched Primer: Total Brain F**k but lacks strong story.
Updating OP to keep a track


----------



## Mario (Jul 10, 2012)

noob said:


> Watched Primer: Total Brain F**k but lacks strong story.
> Updating OP to keep a track



When the writer is also the director, producer, editor, sound director, assistant photography director, main antagonist of the story and his total budget is 6000 USD, this is bound to happen


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 10, 2012)

^He tried to convert a Physics thesis paper to movie. It was bound to lack drama!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank God someone created this thread. I was about to do it. Recently watched Donnie Darko and 2001: A Space Odyssey. Absolute mindf88k movies, especially later. Are there any absolutely mindf88king movies like 2001: A Space Odyssey? Which'll actually question your existence and question what is life?

That goddamned monolith stills turns me head around. Is it living or dead? What the f88k is it?! Shiiiz!


----------



## Mario (Jul 10, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Thank God someone created this thread. I was about to do it. Recently watched Donnie Darko and 2001: A Space Odyssey. Absolute mindf88k movies, especially later. Are there any absolutely mindf88king movies like 2001: A Space Odyssey? Which'll actually question your existence and question what is life?
> 
> That goddamned monolith stills turns me head around. Is it living or dead? What the f88k is it?! Shiiiz!



Read the book by Clarke! Or better still, interpret it yourself!


----------



## abhidev (Jul 10, 2012)

Faun said:


> Zinda is a diluted *copied *version of Old Boy.



so do u suggest to watch oldboy further or should i just leave it as i seen 'Zinda' already?


----------



## Krow (Jul 10, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Thank God someone created this thread. I was about to do it. Recently watched Donnie Darko and 2001: A Space Odyssey. Absolute mindf88k movies, especially later. Are there any absolutely mindf88king movies like 2001: A Space Odyssey? Which'll actually question your existence and question what is life?
> 
> That goddamned monolith stills turns me head around. Is it living or dead? What the f88k is it?! Shiiiz!



There's a sequel called 2010 ,I forgot its full name. Watch it.


----------



## Mario (Jul 10, 2012)

Krow said:


> There's a sequel called 2010 ,I forgot its full name. Watch it.



2010: The Year We Make Contact

Cant match the original though, but still worth a watch!


----------



## Faun (Jul 10, 2012)

abhidev said:


> so do u suggest to watch oldboy further or should i just leave it as i seen 'Zinda' already?



Your choice. But I'd watch it.


----------



## noob (Jul 10, 2012)

Mario said:


> When the writer is also the director, producer, editor, sound director, assistant photography director, main antagonist of the story and his total budget is 6000 USD, this is bound to happen



ohh..i was not aware of this fact.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 10, 2012)

Irreversible


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 10, 2012)

Allu Azad said:


> Irreversible



this is not brainf**k...this is disturbing/shocking movie


----------



## Faun (Jul 10, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> this is not brainf**k...this is disturbing/shocking movie



no point saying that because the floodgates have already been breached.


----------



## Mario (Jul 10, 2012)

noob said:


> ohh..i was not aware of this fact.



Then here's another one --> even Nolan has made a 6000 USD movie; Guess which one?



Spoiler



No cheating!! 





Spoiler



Its the movie *Following*


----------



## RCuber (Jul 11, 2012)

Mario said:


> Then here's another one --> even Nolan has made a 6000 USD movie; Guess which one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doodlebug ?  its available on youtube


----------



## asingh (Jul 11, 2012)

The first Cube, movie is good.


----------



## nickzcool (Jul 11, 2012)

Fightclub


----------



## Mario (Jul 11, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Doodlebug ?  its available on youtube



Been reading up on Nolan, have you?  Doodlebug's concept is kinda similar to the Memento poster --> picture in picture in picture in picture.......but its more a featurette than a full blown feature! Wonder how much he spent on that, may be a grand!

BTW, answer to original question is in spoiler in the same post!


----------



## RCuber (Jul 11, 2012)

Mario said:


> Been reading up on Nolan, have you?  Doodlebug's concept is kinda similar to the Memento poster --> picture in picture in picture in picture.......but its more a featurette than a full blown feature! Wonder how much he spent on that, may be a grand!
> 
> BTW, answer to original question is in spoiler in the same post!



nope.. I just didnt know the budget of Following  I had already mentioned about it here


----------



## mrintech (Jul 11, 2012)

freshseasons said:


> Tees Maar Khan. Go figure...


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ul4CZrnEFxU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mario (Jul 12, 2012)

^^^ From which angle whatsoever does that qualify as brainfk?


----------



## RCuber (Jul 12, 2012)

^^ a teenager on a killing spree?


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 12, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> this is not brainf**k...this is disturbing/shocking movie



Oops .. But it did F**K my poor brain


----------



## Mario (Jul 12, 2012)

RCuber said:


> ^^ a teenager on a killing spree?



Gory/violent maybe, but brainfk? meh!
Isnt this movie a satire BTW? I thought it was - if it isn't, well, sure fooled me!


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 12, 2012)

Did anyone saw the movie I mentioned in my previous post ? "Burning man (2011)" ??


----------



## nCyCoD (Jul 12, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> [YOUTUBE]ul4CZrnEFxU[/YOUTUBE]



Watched the movie just now.Definitely not BrainF**k movie.


----------



## Faun (Jul 12, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> Did anyone saw the movie I mentioned in my previous post ? "Burning man (2011)" ??


I am afraid that no one saw that movie.


----------



## daemon (Jul 13, 2012)

v.Na5h said:


> Mulholland Dr. (2001)
> 
> Inception is nothing compared to this
> 
> in terms of brain****ness



It got good rating on imdb , so decided to watch it today. Damn!!!! I couldn't understand whole ending. So to vote for your answer it's most brain ****ing movie I ever saw :/


----------



## hellscream666 (Jul 13, 2012)

ok not exactly in lines with the "thriller" aspect of the movies listed here but with the "BrainF**k" part in mind......

there is a movie called "Begotten" .... no dialogue, very little music.....black and white...story is told by using really graphic and strong visual images......one very twisted film but at the same time, not just any gore movie.

PS: this is strictly NOT for people who are well, not weird


----------



## Mario (Jul 14, 2012)

hellscream666 said:


> ok not exactly in lines with the "thriller" aspect of the movies listed here but with the "BrainF**k" part in mind......
> 
> there is a movie called "Begotten" .... no dialogue, very little music.....black and white...story is told by using really graphic and strong visual images......one very twisted film but at the same time, not just any gore movie.
> 
> PS: this is strictly NOT for people who are well, not weird



You got the "not just any gore movie" part right, alright! But there is hardly any intellectual interpretation challenge in Begotten - you see it once, ok twice maybe and you can decipher what its trying to depict, despite no dialogues and bare-little score! Not brain-fk for me! (Ya but lots of sleepless nights and paranoia - made me give the 2nd movie a miss! )


----------



## hellscream666 (Jul 14, 2012)

Mario said:


> You got the "not just any gore movie" part right, alright! But there is hardly any intellectual interpretation challenge in Begotten - you see it once, ok twice maybe and you can decipher what its trying to depict, despite no dialogues and bare-little score! Not brain-fk for me! (Ya but lots of sleepless nights and paranoia - made me give the 2nd movie a miss! )



well sorry for being vague earlier, but what I meant was it was brain-fking because it is not easy to see all that and then seeing what they were trying to portray looking past the graphic images. And I don't think seeing it for a couple of times back to back to understand it is definitely not a good idea 

I am yet to watch the sequels, hopefully will get around to it somehow


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 16, 2012)

Saw the prestige today . . not brain f*king but interesting twists


----------



## Mario (Jul 16, 2012)

hellscream666 said:


> well sorry for being vague earlier, but what I meant was it was brain-fking because it is not easy to see all that and then seeing what they were trying to portray looking past the graphic images. And I don't think seeing it for a couple of times back to back to understand it is definitely not a good idea
> 
> I am yet to watch the sequels, hopefully will get around to it somehow



Sequel*s*?
Did they release a 3rd part as well, finally? Was supposed to be a trilogy but never found the 3rd part!


----------



## Flash (Jul 21, 2012)

300 for its sepian effects


----------



## mrintech (Jul 21, 2012)

The Others (2001) - IMDb ???


----------



## Desmond (Jul 22, 2012)

The Machinist

Christian Bale lost more than 60 pounds (27 kg) for his role in this movie. His character has not slept for over a year and is beginning to lose his sanity.


----------



## jsm17 (Jul 22, 2012)

The skeleton key (my personal favorite)
Sucker Punch

u wont know what is really going on until u see the end with the both of them


----------



## Desmond (Jul 22, 2012)

Yup....Sucker Punch. I haven't seen it full though.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 22, 2012)

City of Lost Children


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 29, 2012)

Dangerous Ishhq  3d


----------



## shashankm (Jul 30, 2012)

jsm17 said:


> The skeleton key (my personal favorite)
> ...


Really? It was easily the worst movies ever, the twist (whatsoever it may be!) was never meant to be pursued at the first place. She had the option of fleeing off, I failed to understand despite her being nascent to stage and a pure crybaby, why she went ahead to dig out secret of black mansions where creepy couple reside along with a guy with whom she could make out? 
NONSENSE!

The Illusionist 2006 - Nice movie, almost at par with Prestige. 
*Mullholand Dr.* - easily one of the most mind numbing movies ever I've seen. Had heard a lot about it, kept myself prepared for whatever twists in the first two hours, nothing happened. 
And in the last 20-30 minutes, when my complacency levels were jacking up, this movie literally ripped apart my grey cells along with analogies drained down the septic tank!


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 30, 2012)

final destination series  and saw series


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2012)

@shashankm
I didn't read you lines about Skeleton Key, hoping you gave obvious spoilers there. Please put them under spoiler tag.


----------



## shashankm (Jul 30, 2012)

Faun said:


> @shashankm
> I didn't read you lines about Skeleton Key, hoping you gave obvious spoilers there. Please put them under spoiler tag.



Nope, there  aren't any! I am well aware of what spoiler means and spoiler tags here!


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 30, 2012)

was there seriously any logic behind the movie "Primer" ? I couldn't get the end .


----------



## Mario (Jul 31, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> was there seriously any *logic* behind the movie "Primer" ? I couldn't get the end .



"LOGIC" is subjective! 

The end is pretty straightforward, understanding it might be a tad more difficult with just one seeing  Watch the movie couple more times and you would get it. 



Spoiler



Just remember, the theme of the movie is not just time travel but also how it affects and ultimately destroys their brotherly relationship - also, the basic tenet is the same - good tries to prevent "bad" from doing bad!





Spoiler



Why do you quick-save in FPS games? 





Spoiler



What if I replaced your save game file with a different file? Without your knowing?


----------



## infrared1100 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Do u have any idea when Saw 9 would release?? *


----------



## Anorion (Aug 1, 2012)

primer is a way of saying superfluously "reverse the polarity" in a more credible manner, that's all it was. 
some of these movies make less sense the more times you watch and figure em out. matrix is the best example, when you finally figure all that stuff out, it makes no sense whatsoever. 

the holy mountain <<one exception, will make a little more sense every time you re-watch, never ever totally make sense


----------



## jsm17 (Aug 17, 2012)

shashankm said:


> Really? It was easily the worst movies ever, the twist (whatsoever it may be!) was never meant to be pursued at the first place. She had the option of fleeing off, I failed to understand despite her being nascent to stage and a pure crybaby, why she went ahead to dig out secret of black mansions where creepy couple reside along with a guy with whom she could make out?
> NONSENSE!
> 
> The Illusionist 2006 - Nice movie, almost at par with Prestige.
> ...



*Spoiler*
lol I watched the movie a long time ago so i dont remember the plot correctly but from ur post it seems that u never understood the end or the whole movie. If i remember correctly in the beginning the girl loses her father and blames herself and feels guilty so she becomes a nurse and wants to look after that old man. She had the option to flee but she thought she could save the old man from the old lady (forgive the girl for having a soul  ).  On why she wanted to explore the secrets of the house, I guess we all have different curiosity levels. Throughout the movie she was simply being manipulated by the old lady and the "guy with whom she could make out". So unless u didnt understand that I dont know what u r crying about.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 17, 2012)

*The Devil's Chair*


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 21, 2012)

*Source Code *


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 30, 2012)

Guys can anyone here please explain me the Movie a Tale of Two sisters. I'm still confused as to which part in the movie was imagined and which part was real.


----------



## hellscream666 (Jan 8, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys can anyone here please explain me the Movie a Tale of Two sisters. I'm still confused as to which part in the movie was imagined and which part was real.





Spoiler



All the parts with the step mom are imaginary .. and except inthe flash back scenes most of the scenes with the sister is also imaginary as far as I understand.



On this note, another film worth a watch : 
Audition (japanese)
a disturbing movie this one


----------



## Lalit Kishore (Jan 8, 2013)

"Human Centipede : The Final Sequence" Not BRAIN**** but more like a DAFUQ feature...


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 8, 2013)

infrared1100 said:


> *Do u have any idea when Saw 9 would release?? *



After SAW VIII is released.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 8, 2013)

I heard that pretty much every David Lynch movie is a brainf*ck movie. I've never seen one though.


----------



## baiju (Jan 8, 2013)

A few movies that come to my mind

Run Lola Run
Love Me If You Dare
(500) Days of Summer
OldBoy
Irreversible


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 8, 2013)

2001 A Space Odessey -  Masterpiece movie by Stanley Kubrick

2010: The Year We Make Contact - Sequel to above by another director


----------



## RCuber (Jan 8, 2013)

@hellscream666 use spoilers


----------



## swordfish (Jan 8, 2013)

wow you guys have suggested very good titles.. will watch soon..


----------



## Desmond (Jan 9, 2013)

Please add Horror/Gore movies here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/167357-horror-gore-thriller-movies-list-2.html#post1816455


----------



## hellscream666 (Jan 9, 2013)

RCuber said:


> @hellscream666 use spoilers



sorry mate ... was a bit distracted.

another one for the list : Pulse (Japanese one)


----------



## ajai5777 (Jan 10, 2013)

The Matrix
Inception
Shutter Island
Zodiac
Eternal Sunshine Of The Spotless Mind
The Machinist
12 Monkeys
Fight Club
The Usual Suspects
The Sixth Sense
The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo
Memento


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 11, 2013)

I think someone should consolidate all the names in one post at post them at top.


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jan 11, 2013)

FIGHT CLUB anyone?  



A TALE OF TWO SISTERS mind****ing korean title...  Ill post it in HORROR thread too.  Thnx!


----------



## Nithu (Jan 12, 2013)

Donnie Darko (2001), twisted story.


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 12, 2013)

rider said:


> Source Code
> The Woman in Black
> The Prestige
> The Thirteenth Floor
> The Number 23



Just watched The Thirteenth Floor..good movie !~!


----------



## ajai5777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Who the f*ck suggested cloud atlas? I didnt get mind f*cked. It was a what the f*ck movie.


----------



## swordfish (Jan 14, 2013)

well cloud atlas is nice movie.. can not say mindf**k but the way stories are connected is good.. 

The novel was just awsm but to give justice in 3 hour movie is difficult task and hence outcm was complicated movie..


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 16, 2013)

Cloud Atlas is not a total MindF*** , however for those who are not used to such movies might not be able to get it at first .They may find it hard to understand. FOr me its was a very good movie. Enjoyed every part of it. No matter what the critics say.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 16, 2013)

Final Sequence released ?


----------



## Raziel (Jan 16, 2013)

add these...
The Cabin in the Woods
The Wicker Man (1973)
The Butterfly Effect


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 6, 2013)

*Revolver *


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 6, 2013)

Not sure if this one has been mentioned yet - Primer.

EDIT: It's been discussed already, I see.


----------



## v.Na5h (Mar 17, 2014)

Frozen


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 17, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I heard that pretty much every David Lynch movie is a brainf*ck movie. I've never seen one though.



Your avatar is from David Lynch movie. 
Eraserhead (1977) - IMDb


----------



## Desmond (Mar 18, 2014)

I posted that before I saw Eraserhead. Have watched more of his movies by then.

Watched Eraserhead, Lost Highway and Mulholland Drive. All of them Brainf*cks.


----------



## juliastiles406 (Apr 4, 2014)

1408....


----------



## 6x6 (Oct 15, 2015)

Predestination


----------



## ZTR (Oct 15, 2015)

Mr Nobody


----------

